# ترصيص



## ريمون سليمان (10 مايو 2009)

محتاج سعر ترصيص غرفة اشعة

وسائل الاتصال مخالفة لشروط التسجيل .

thank you


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (10 مايو 2009)

على حسب آخر الأسعار المختعارف عليها في السوق المصري سعر المتر 220 جنيه مصري


----------



## ريمون سليمان (10 مايو 2009)

*مركز اشعة عادية*

عايز اعرف المطلوب لتجهيز مركز اشعة من كاسيتات وافلام واحماض باسعارها .

لانى بأذن اللة سوف افتح مركز اشعة عادية

thank you for answer


----------



## فاضل نهار (13 مايو 2009)

سعر المتر 750 ريال في المملكة العربية السعودية


----------



## eyad ibrahim (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*ترصيص غرف تصوير الاشعة*

السلام عليكم
هل هناك من يجيبني عن الاسئلة التالية 
ما هي السماكة المطلوبة للرصاص, هل هناك ستاندرد لذلك ,هل هناك فرق بين الجدران والسقف, هل المطلوب ايضا للارضيات
هل تختلف سماكة الرصاص للابواب 

كيف لي ان اعرف الشركات اللتي تقوم باعمال الترصيص في الاردن . لقد بحثت عنها دون جدوى

ما هو سعر المتر التقريبي في الاردن

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (1 سبتمبر 2010)

سعر الترصيص بمصر تقريبا
650
1.5 جنيه سمك ملي
750

2 جنيه سمك ملي

أنا أعمل بهذا الأمر بمصر وسوف أفيدك كثيرا 
[email protected]

راسلني على هذا الإميل 
وسف أفيد بإذن الله في الأشعة والترصيص

المصري أبو عبدالله


----------



## MAHMOUD SH (25 يناير 2012)

*شركة عزل اشعاعى (ترصيص غرف الاشعه)*

انا مدير الجودةفى شركة عزل اشعاعى 
ويمكننى افادتك فى هذا الموضوع يمكنك التواصل عن طريق ميل[email protected]


----------



## 7c6m486Hr (8 مارس 2012)

City cruised to a comfortable win against Premier League new boys Swansea last week,louboutin, but they were put under far more pressure in this contest as Bolton matched them in the opening stages."We still have 10 days. We need some players if we want to complete our team. I hope he (Nasri) is not the last one in.""If he plays in the Champions League for Arsenal it is a big problem. I don't know if I would still sign him,Lunettes De Soleil, but hopefully we will be close in the next 24 hours.Arsenal boss Wenger surprisingly decided to play Nasri in Saturday's defeat against Liverpool and that raises the possibility that he could feature against Udinese in Europe this week -- which would make him ineligible to play for City in the Champions League.Mancini's men grabbed a second goal before the break as Bolton fell asleep at a corner and gave Barry far too much time and space and he punished them with a wonderful long-distance shot that left Jaaskelainen no chance."We need to pay more attention. We cannot afford to concede these goals and we need to pay more attention on this if we want to be a good team,louboutin pas cher," Mancini added. FOOTBALL Players’ strike postpones start of Liga season FOOTBALL Schalke stunned in Europa League qualifier CHAMPIONS LEAGUE Bayern kick off first leg with win over FC Zurich Date created : 22/08/2011 Print Comment Send this pageIvan Klasnic showed Bolton had some fight left as he instantly halved the deficit for the home side.The struggling Gunners have only a slender 1-0 lead from the first leg and Wenger needs all the experienced players he can find at present,lunettes rayban, but Mancini hinted that the move could be off if Nasri is cup-tied.Dzeko added the third goal for City after half-time before Kevin Davies got one back for Bolton.Former City winger Martin Petrov crossed into the box from the left and Klasnic dashed in front of Joleon Lescott and beat Joe Hart from close range."I hope that we can have Samir Nasri in the next days,burberry soldes," Mancini said.Yet that missed chance was the last luck Jaakelainen would be receiving as he made a dreadful error shortly before the half hour mark to gift City the lead.AFP - Manchester City manager Roberto Mancini has warned Arsene Wenger that he might not sign Samir Nasri if the French midfielder plays in Arsenal's Champions League tie on Wednesday.Mancini's team showed they can win without Nasri as goals from David Silva,Lunettes De Soleil Ray Ban, Gareth Barry and Edin Dzeko clinched a 3-2 victory over Bolton at the Reebok Stadium on Sunday."City have assembled a terrific team and you have to give credit where credit is due,burberry," Coyle said."It would have been easy to feel sorry for ourselves at 2-0 down and 3-1 down but we fought positively and that is what we will take from the match." Mancini is keen to bring Nasri to Eastlands in a £25 million move before the transfer window shuts on August 31,Lunettes de Soleil Prada, but the deal has taken longer than expected as agents reportedly haggle over their cut of the transfer.Bolton boss Owen Coyle took heart from the way his team pushed one of the Premier League's big spenders right to the final whistle.Sergio Aguero thrashed over Dzeko's cross after 18 minutes when all he had to do was beat Jussi Jaaskelainen from 10 yards out.Silva's effort was hit directly at him but as the ball swerved slightly in the air,burberry, the Bolton keeper entirely misjudged the direction of the shot to give City the lead.相关的主题文章： 30 December 2007 Barney Frank May 2007 Wade was polling between 34 and 36 percent


----------

